# whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show?



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

saw this today at the denver exotic car show so i was wondering if this was owned by anybody on here.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (verb.move)*

Not that I know of. If you are looking to buy one. My friend Cort is selling his 2000 _S3_.
Its titled and registered in Texas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2928796


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (verb.move)*

That is my car








Steve
I am pretty sure the follow-up question will be how did I get it here.
I think it is pretty much the same story as Cort's car for sale. I bought it from a very nice guy who imported into the states. He did the hard part as far as bringing it in, I have spent about $10k getting it sorted out.
The Red BMW Z1 at the show is also mine. I like the unique cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_saw this today at the denver exotic car show so i was wondering if this was owned by anybody on here.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (Steve Z1)*

Congrats steve!
PM sent


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (Steve Z1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Z1* »_I think it is pretty much the same story as Cort's car for sale. I bought it from a very nice guy who imported into the states. He did the hard part as far as bringing it in, I have spent about $10k getting it sorted out.

i'm thinking about doing this within the next two years. I lived in brazil for 2 years and saw a3's and s3's everyday. Since then i knew i had to have one.
when you say you've spent 10k getting it "sorted out" what do you mean by that?
I'm just curious as to how much i'm going to put into this car after i buy one for importing and getting the car up to US spec.
let me know. thanks.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (toasters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toasters* »_
let me know. thanks.

PM sent


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (Cort)*

if i had the cash, i too would be importing an s3


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: whose imported S3 was this at Denver Exotic Car show? (Cort)*

yea i would also like to know the same info on how mych of a pain was it to get to US spec. in portugal i see thses things all the time and i want one so bad


----------

